# The Ten RPG Player Types



## TerraDave (Nov 16, 2012)

Certainly my favorite one of these lists to date...and perhaps the most useful.


----------



## Challenger RPG (Nov 18, 2012)

@TerraDave <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->: Thank you very much! I appreciate it.

 <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @Leif <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->: 

***

I forgot to mirror this article, so I just posted it up on Tabletop Gaming here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/tabletop-gaming/331919-ten-rpg-player-types.html


----------

